# Top Gear 29th January BBC2 8pm



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wether you like it or not its back 

Looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Start of a new series aye?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh its a new series mate.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

can't wait


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I still absolutely love it. Three blokes messing around with a few cars involved.

What's not to like?


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

sunday back to norm.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

I hope they are even more controversial and upset some of these do-gooders.
We all know they lost there way a bit regarding the format/funding.
Still worth a look.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

toomanycitroens said:


> I hope they are even more controversial and upset some of these do-gooders.
> We all know they lost there way a bit regarding the format/funding.
> Still worth a look.


Yup, even a duff episode of TG is better and more relevant to us Petrol Heads than whatever is on t'other side usually. It's not as good as it used to be often (and I'm not referring to the old days of Chris Goffey and Willy Woolly thing), but I'd still rather have that than not at all.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Look forward to it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Good man Grizzle


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

woo hoo. cheers grizzle. i always end up missing the first episode and having t catch up.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

YES it's about time


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, expect a thread on here from someone at 9pm on the dot that evening saying its over the hill, had its day etc etc lol


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The Anti-Clarkson brigade will be on high alert, they're bound to find something to complain about no matter what.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not that exited about it TBH


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The Anti-Clarkson brigade will be on high alert, they're bound to find something to complain about no matter what.


well if they dont upset someone Im going to complain its not up to its typical standards :wave:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

At last:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

do welll!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Phil H said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's on bbc hd too this time. I'll be watching despite the last series. That MP4-12C is a stunning looking car.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The Anti-Clarkson brigade will be on high alert, they're bound to find something to complain about no matter what.


Probably the midget comment from Jezza....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ouch @ that Noble clutch


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

thank g0d the BBC still wastes money on 3 idiots with super cars on race tracks....

:thumb:

just wish I was a presenter on top gear  

:lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

actually really liked that that episode and all 3 cars are stunning.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I enjoyed it, no stupid messing about, just truly awesome motors being driven in the way they should.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good show the night


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That lambo is pure sex wee.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Epic first episode more of the same please


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Loved it, those flames <3


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Loved it


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Great first show and I thought Richard was pretty brave to do that really.

Aventador is just insane!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A proper fire breathing lambo


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Good show, not a good advert for the noble tho.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great just what you need in January, Aventador is fantastic car IMHO we got a pre view at Goodwood from a security Guard we knew , 458 for me please


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome show today.. Lots of laughs


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Back to their best by the look of that episode, brilliant stuff. Might go and seek it out on iplayer just to watch it again.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

3 childish growns , 3 super cars , thinking it funny to blast cars through tunnels to listen to the exhaust note

I loved it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Good start to the series. Loved the Lambo 

I just hope they don't go back to the old buy a car for £xxxx's then do a load of stupid stuff to it, complete some pointless challenges, wreck them and cause chaos. It was funny as hell about the first half dozen times but that concept is a little old now.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great start to the series. From the teaser shown at the start of the show looks like its gonna be a good series =D. Gotta love that lambo:argie:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

great show loved the flame spitting lambo, shame about the noble


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

That was the first show in a couple of years I really enjoyed and never went "awww come on that was coming from a mile off" no forced gags no daft mods, three punters in mental fast cars going mental fast.

Job done boys, hopefully the producers are getting on top of the scripted humour and letting them behave naturally now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was good,Richard Hammond is still annoying though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Think they still need to ditch the "star" in a car....

mind you, that gives me some time to refill my drink! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Think they still need to ditch the "star" in a car....
> 
> mind you, that gives me some time to refill my drink! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I record it so I can fast forward through :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Really enjoyed it last night - great start to the series :thumb:

Even as a die hard 911 nut, that Aventador looked and sounded simply glorious!! :argie: I'd have one of those, oh yes!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Think they still need to ditch the "star" in a car....
> 
> mind you, that gives me some time to refill my drink! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I don't mind it for this reason too, its great for getting a cup of tea and if you need to go to the loo!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Will dot I dot Am dot was very good last night.

Very inspring as JC says.

Can't designa car for toffee though.

That new Alfa looked like a Lotus Elise/Evora mix.

The three supercars bit was awesome. I want the Noble though. You just know that a c0ck won't be driving one of those but the McL and the Lambo will have their fair share.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Must admit when he announced it was William I nearly turned it off but he was actually normal and seemed to be a decent bloke, needs a fashion advisor though - he looked a ****! Why was he wearing safety specs?
Loved the photos of the thundervette too.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Why was he wearing safety specs?


Protects his eyes from glare off his "bling"


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Will dot I dot Am dot was very good last night.
> 
> Very inspring as JC says.
> 
> ...


The new Alfa did look rather tasty though, but what about the Maserati? I thought they were doing really well lately, putting a few past horrors behind them and producing some rather tasty cars again, but that 4x4, that looks utter pants and it's a shame they are sullying their line up with it.

Anyway, nice to see Clarkson got a sweater for Christmas, Longbridge Brown wasn't it? Very nice (I'm lying btw), but the big question is, was he wearing it in an attempt to camouflage his ever expanding waist line? He's getting to be a bit of a chubber by all accounts.

No idea who the SIARPC is, some chap from the hit parade no doubt. Strange fellow though, but he did give it some bravery around the track by the look of it.

Although it was really a single story episode, it was well worth watching and back to TG at it's best - great cars featured, great photography, and some genuinely intense moments on those tracks, especially maxing them around Nardo or wherever it was.
There were still some laugh out loud moments, but they seemed more genuine, which is what I think they need to do, leave out the ponderous scripted funnies and just go with the flow and let the banter and humour come naturally.

When JC asked if anything reliable or noteworthy came out of Leicester I was sitting here going 'bloody Triumph motorcycles man', a truly great British success story obviously, but I suppose they are Leicester_shire_, so JC is let off on a technicality, but failing to mention Ratzenberger's fatal Imola crash the same weekend as Senna's is worthy of the only gripe against that episode. Let's hope they carry on in that successful vein and the rest of the series is as good.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Although it was really a single story episode, it was well worth watching and back to TG at it's best - great cars featured, great photography, and some genuinely intense moments on those tracks, especially maxing them around Nardo or wherever it was.
> There were still some laugh out loud moments, but they seemed more genuine, which is what I think they need to do, leave out the ponderous scripted funnies and just go with the flow and let the banter and humour come naturally.


Well said, and I wholeheartedly agree :thumb: Hopefully there will be more of that in the 6 episodes to come?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Blowing a clutch could happen to any car.


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

seeing the noble reminded me of the most beautiful motor ive been in. a m400 and m12 :thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Cut and pasted from the Pistonheads Noble forum; straight from the guy (Matt) who drove the second car all the way over to Italy:
_
" Firstly, if I wanted to break a clutch, I could do it in about 20seconds if I drove like some people do. Also Hammond told me that he had been giving it a lot of abuse throughout the day, doing fast starts and the like. Also what you did not see on the TG episode, is that Lamborghini had 2 identical cars there, with 1 on stand by at any time! And yes, they did swap them when both broke!!!!! Macca also had issues... But as we all know, Top Gear has only released on air what they wanted to show, as it is an entertainment show now, not produced to help manufacturers sell cars.
All three of the crew loved the car, and agreed that with the Stig in the M600 it would have have come out differently.Also, Mr Hammond did say that it was due to driver error.
And the grey M600 managed to make it from Leicester to Rome flat out, non stop, except for fuel (a lot of), got then driven to Imola, abused all day, no Tyre changes or different brakes etc, and then drove THE SAME night back to Leicester, and did not miss a beat.
It is a beast! And if I had the money I would be ordering one in orange today."_

Interesting hey...


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

great episode....2nd episode in the series is always a let down though....prove me wrong top gear.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

dennis said:


> Good show, not a good advert for the noble tho.


I thought I was a good show and hope the others are as good if not better. I didn't think the Noble was in the same league as the other cars but to be fair that clutch wasn't the fault of Noble as its not a Noble made part. I was Impressed how Noble got another car out so quickly, I wonder if they would do that for a customer????


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I had issues trying to work out which car I'd buy if my six numbers came up.

My money was finally edging towards the Maccy, but would've wanted the Noble's interior 

Still, I thought it was a definite step UP for the TG team. I don't care if I can't afford the car's they're showing....it's simple car-porn with a drop of humour chucked in at times :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Brilliant episode. I want that Lambo so much! :argie:

Will. I am seems a nice chap, not how I imagined.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Definitely the mp4-12c for me, the noise in the tunnel knocked spots off the lambo and it's such a pretty looking car.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Definitely the mp4-12c for me, the noise in the tunnel knocked spots off the lambo and it's such a pretty looking car.


And I thought it the other way - that V12 sounded so visceral and 'alive' - typical of Lambos really. Considering how much time and expenditure was poured into 'tuning' the McLaren's sound (anyone who saw the recent, 'How to build a supercar' will know what I'm on about there), it sounded a bit, well, I hesitate to use a term like 'ordinary', as we _are_ talking hand crafted supercars here, but not spine tingling like it's 'father', the F1.

Wouldn't do for us all to like the same stuff though buddy


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

VIPER said:


> And I thought it the other way - that V12 sounded so visceral and 'alive' - typical of Lambos really. Considering how much time and expenditure was poured into 'tuning' the McLaren's sound (anyone who saw the recent, 'How to build a supercar' will know what I'm on about there), it sounded a bit, well, I hesitate to use a term like 'ordinary', as we _are_ talking hand crafted supercars here, but not spine tingling like it's 'father', the F1.
> 
> Wouldn't do for us all to like the same stuff though buddy


I saw the lengths they went to to get the tone of the exhaust it was insane, I've never been a fan of lambo noise tbh it's just loud noise, prefer the rumble of a v8, like you said each to their own though.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I saw the lengths they went to to get the tone of the exhaust it was insane, I've never been a fan of lambo noise tbh it's just loud noise, prefer the rumble of a v8, like you said each to their own though.


I was at Le Man a few years ago when there was a Lambo running. At the end if the start finish straight on lift off for the first corner it was howling and spitting flames out the back. The noise made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up. Sounded unreal


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

top gear is just awesome, nuff said


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It was a good episode for once, out of those 3 it would be the Lamborghini every time.mit just does what a super car has too. Btw did any one watch the opening credits where they rammed the focus in to the xf ? I wanted to cry for the jag, and that focus looked like the new st, it had what looked to be an st badge and what appeared to be a centre exit exhaust.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Serkie said:


> Cut and pasted from the Pistonheads Noble forum; straight from the guy (Matt) who drove the second car all the way over to Italy:
> _
> " Firstly, if I wanted to break a clutch, I could do it in about 20seconds if I drove like some people do. Also Hammond told me that he had been giving it a lot of abuse throughout the day, doing fast starts and the like. Also what you did not see on the TG episode, is that Lamborghini had 2 identical cars there, with 1 on stand by at any time! And yes, they did swap them when both broke!!!!! Macca also had issues... But as we all know, Top Gear has only released on air what they wanted to show, as it is an entertainment show now, not produced to help manufacturers sell cars.
> All three of the crew loved the car, and agreed that with the Stig in the M600 it would have have come out differently.Also, Mr Hammond did say that it was due to driver error.
> ...


:thumb: I would really like to believe that, I thought the Noble was stunning.
:car:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Btw did any one watch the opening credits where they rammed the focus in to the xf ? I wanted to cry for the jag, and that focus looked like the new st, it had what looked to be an st badge and what appeared to be a centre exit exhaust.


Yeah thats a film they did where Richard and Jeremy do the car chase for the new Sweeney film, Ray Winstone is playing Regan and his motor is the new Focus ST, Jeremy was driving the villains car which was the jag.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ross said:


> Richard Hammond is still annoying though.


Agree, he talks far too much bull and just isnt funny or particulary likable IMHO.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Repeated this evening for anyone who missed it on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sparky160 said:


> Agree, he talks far too much bull and just isnt funny or particulary likable IMHO.


He is trying to be funny but its just painful,I used to like him but not anymore.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Serkie said:


> Also what you did not see on the TG episode, is that Lamborghini had 2 identical cars there, with 1 on stand by at any time! And yes, they did swap them when both broke!!!!!


I've asked TG this question to see what they say...

If there were 2 lambos, and they were breaking down, why didn't this get shown in the final edit... why just show the Noble breaking down.

We'll see if they bother to answer! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Back with a bang - excellent episode.

Noble for me - other than for drama where the Lambo wipes the floor with anything this side of a stealth bomber IMVHO. Just love the idea of a small company building something which can genuinely compete with the big boys.

I remember reading in a mag years ago a similar story when Lee Noble owned the company and did something similarly decent when a problem arose with a car on test. Different ownership but same ethos apparently.

The Mac leaves me cold TBH - genuinely amazed that they had to start again after the slating it got at launch - and it seems too clever for its own good and rather cold compared with silly Italian cars and frankly mental Nobles and the like.

Saying that if it was really, really my money it would be the 458 as I'm a Ferrari man from head to toe. As clinical as the Mac but...dunno why, just love it.

Hope the rest of the series is as good.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a feeling the last 3 episodes will be filler but I hope I am proved wrong.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Great episode but i would have put the gallardo instead of the aventador.
I think the aventador is a whole step above the other two and the 458.
I would compare the aventador to the 599 instead of the 458.

If i had to choose between the three it would be the aventador for sure.
The Noble is good but has something missing design wise.
The mclaren altough its probably the fastest around the track its design altough nice it isn't of supercar territory and the interior could have been a whole lot better.


----------

